# مكافئة مجزية جدا جدا لمن يعرف الحل



## imiraqi21 (18 فبراير 2009)

لمن لديه الخبرة في ازالة الحبر من على الورق
لدي عملة الدولار وهي مصبوغة بالكامل
باللون الاسود وجربت الكثير من المزيلات ولكن 
دون جدوى فقط اللبن يؤثر قليلا وتبين عند وضعه في 
اللبن يتحلل اللون الى اللون الاحمر القاتم
لمن لديه الجواب ارجو الاسراع لانها فرصة العمر 
وسوف اجازيه بمكافئة مجزية وخيالية جدا
والله على ما اقول شهيد​


----------



## imiraqi21 (18 فبراير 2009)

بالمناسبة المبلغ كبير جدا


----------



## مبتدئه (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أنا لست مختصه بذلك ولكن في إعتقادي لان اللبن من الخمائر !!
ولها فعالية في التنظيف مثلا لو أخذت الخميره ونظفت مكان 
 سيكون التنظيف أفضل من منظف آخر وهذا معروف عند سيدات المنزل 

 والله ولي التوفيق :84:​


----------



## عثمان الراوي (18 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز
هذه الدولارات عبارة عن عملية نصب تقوم بها جهات افريقية
وقد قاموا بالنصب على احد اقاربي بهذه الدولارات وعملوا امامه عملية الازالة للون الاسود لبعض الدولارات وبعد ان دفع 5000 دولار تبين ان العملية عملية نصب دولية...
وكذلك اتصل بي احدالتجار في دبي وقد تبين انهم نصبوا عليه بهذه الدولارات وطلب مني المواد المزيلة للون الاسود وبعد بحثي المكثف في الانترنيت تبين انها عملية نصب وهناك موقع على الانترنيت على انه دكتور افريقي يزيل اللون الاسود
وكما يدعون فان هذه الدولارات كانت تصنعها امريكيا وترميها الى جنودها في فيتنام وتعطيهم المحلول المزيل...بحيث اذا وقعت في يد العدو فلا يستطيع ان يستفيد منها
وكل هذا فلم هندي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 فبراير 2009)

عثمان الراوي قال:


> اخي العزيز
> هذه الدولارات عبارة عن عملية نصب تقوم بها جهات افريقية
> وقد قاموا بالنصب على احد اقاربي بهذه الدولارات وعملوا امامه عملية الازالة للون الاسود لبعض الدولارات وبعد ان دفع 5000 دولار تبين ان العملية عملية نصب دولية...
> وكذلك اتصل بي احدالتجار في دبي وقد تبين انهم نصبوا عليه بهذه الدولارات وطلب مني المواد المزيلة للون الاسود وبعد بحثي المكثف في الانترنيت تبين انها عملية نصب وهناك موقع على الانترنيت على انه دكتور افريقي يزيل اللون الاسود
> ...


 
كلامك صحيح أخي عثمان لأن هذه العملة حتى لو وجد لها مزيل فسوف يؤثر على نوعية الورق وبذلك لن يفيد بعد الأزالة .......


----------



## alsane (18 فبراير 2009)

use alcohol
leave the money overnight in alcohol


----------



## طلول (19 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم لو تاملت المقوله القرش الابيض ينفع باليوم الاسود

لاستنتجت انه لايوجد حل لقرش سعادتكم لانه اسود

ولكن عندي لك حل تصدق بنصفها لاخوانك بالمنتدى وستجد البياض يشعشع من كل مكان

يسلموووو خيوووو


----------



## imiraqi21 (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني هذه ليست عملية نصب او غيرها الدولارات موجودة عندي وشكرا لمشاركتكم 
الذي يجد الحل سوف ارسل له 50000$ دولار والله على ما اقول شهيد


----------



## مصافي الجنوب (19 فبراير 2009)

الاخ الكريم انا اعطيك الحل ولو اني اريد التاكد فقط من اسم المادة لان في مادة تزيل الختم ولاتجعل له اثر اذا تفيدك فقط اتاكد من اسمها


----------



## عثمان الراوي (19 فبراير 2009)

للتاكد من انها عملية نصب احيلك الى احد المواقع حول الموضوع وهناك الاف المواقع حول هذا الموضوع 
*What is black dollar*

*While this particular scam is usually referred to black dollar scam, actually any worldwide currency can be used for the act. The victim somehow has been involved into believing they can get rich quick through actual money laundering. Victims are conned to believe they literally can wash money. The con artists can be very charismatic, intelligent and persuasive individuals who search for foreign victims with a promise they can get rich quick. Don’t underestimate the skills and the charisma of these scammers! While it may appear rather stupid that anyone could fall for such a scheme, you would have to see such a person in action and witness the almost hypnotic power behind these lying eyes.

Unsuspecting, the victims are being presented with a suitcase full of black paper in the size of real money. Scammers will tell this money is painted black to get past the airport scanners or being refused by the government and as such now painted black. Mixed in this suitcase are a few real bank notes, which are painted with a black substance. The suitcase is shown to the victim. The criminal, appearing as if choosing the black dollar randomly, while knowing exactly where he hid the few real painter black notes, picks the bank note and pours it into a “secret chemical substance” and thus making the black paint go away from the real money.

The victim then is being told that this whole suitcase can be washed with this “expensive substance”. A huge potential return on investment and greed opens the wallets of the victims, who pay large sums, usually tens of thousands of dollars for this supposed secret chemical liquid. After the substance has been bought by the victim, the criminal will give instructions for the use of the chemical remover and all of these instructions will be made to buy scammer a little time. Either that you are supposed to place the substance into a refrigerator for 96 hours… or after you have mixed all the ingredients, they have to stand still a particular amount of time. Of course after you realized you are washing black paper with water and an aspirine in it, it is already too late*

*Source(s):*

http://www.bustathief.com/black-dollar-b​


----------



## REACTOR (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للاخ عثمان الراوي على المعلومة الجميلة و ربنا يعوضك اخونا العراقي فيبدو انها عملية نصب منتشرة


----------



## imiraqi21 (21 فبراير 2009)

عمي يانصب يا كلاوات الفلوس موجودة عندي في البيت وجربت طلع دولار بس يبقى اثر اسود


----------



## alsane (21 فبراير 2009)

may be fake money ......................


----------



## بشار رائد (22 فبراير 2009)

هل يمكن ان ترسل لي عينه حتى اجري عليها تجارب عندي مختبر متكامل في الشركة بجميع انواع المذيبات هذا اذا كنت متأكد من الدولارات


----------



## Abdel Wahab Mohamm (22 فبراير 2009)

imiraqi21 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني هذه ليست عملية نصب او غيرها الدولارات موجودة عندي وشكرا لمشاركتكم
> الذي يجد الحل سوف ارسل له 50000$ دولار والله على ما اقول شهيد



الاخ المهندس امير يمكنك التصال على المهنس شمس فى مصر ولديه الحل ولاتنسى نصيبى فى الجائزةbeno32002*********** or contact 0020120256225 in egypt
any one want to wash money call me


----------



## sweetgirl010 (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم



انا اعتقد ان نصب 
بس هاذا مايمنع يا اخوااااااني ان نساعد اخونا 


وانا بحاول ابحث وبرد عليك 


ومابي منك اي شي 

مشكوووووووووووووووور:56:


----------



## قلب شجاع 2009 (23 فبراير 2009)

شو هادا زي الافلام

مها من لبنان


----------



## athersaeed1970 (10 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز انا لدي خبرة في الاصباغ والطلاء حوالي سبعة عشر سنة واعمل مهندسا في وزارة الصناعة والمعادن هل يمكنك ان ترسل لي نموذج لتحليل نوعية الصبغ وبعدها تكوين خبطة لازالته والله الموفق علما اني اسكن مدينة تكريت في العراق


----------



## azizi_1 (12 مايو 2009)

سمعت منذ خمس سنوت عن هكذا دولارات مسروقة من المصارف العراقية وان الخزانات التي تحتوي على هذا الأموال وعند فتحها بشكل غير صحيح (سرقة) تحول لون الدولارات الى اسود اما عن طريق اشعة ما او عن طريق رشها باللون الأسود.
حينها لم اصدق ذلك والآن اسمع نفس القصة ثانية ولكن بشكل مغاير فهل لهذا علاقة بالقصة؟ الله أعلم
طبعا انا لا اقصد ان اخينا هو الذي سرقها معاذ الله ولكن ربما تكون هذه الأموال وصلت اليه وهو لا يعرف مصدرها والله أعلم


----------



## azizi_1 (12 مايو 2009)

blsam قال:


> ماشاء الله ماعرفت انه انت كاتب قصصي بوليسية كبير وانه كان من الاولى ان نجد لك مطبعة تولي اهمية لطباعة روايتك العجيبة ونسميها العراق الاسود ماشاء الله عليك نلت بكل استحقاق هدا اللقب الكبير كان يااخي مادام انت بكل هدا الدكاء الخارق للعادة ان تكون من المخبرين الغير العاديين الدي تبحث عليهم امريكا وتوليهم اهمية كبيرة في الاماكن المغتصبة انصحك بهدا اخوي وارسل لنا سيرتك من اجل بحثها الى المسؤولين لايلاء اهمية كبيرة لملفك جد تصلح لما لايصلح له الغير بوركت اخوي


 
اولا: لن أرد على ما كتبت لأني متعلم ان لا أرد على الأغبياء من أمثالك.

ثانيا: العراق هو والله العظيم يساوي حبي له لبلدي لأنني نشأت ودرست فيه.

ثالثا: ان كنت لا تستيطيع أن تتكلم بأدب فأنصحك أن تصمت لأنه أفضل لمن هم أمثالك.

رابعا: أقسم بالله العظيم أن هذا الأمر صحيح وعرض علي حينها كميه من الدولارات الملونة وتم رواية هذه القصة لي وانا ذكرت انني لم اصدق ذلك ولم أشترك في هذا الأمر لأنه مريب.

خامسا وأخيرا: درجتي العلمية ومركزي الأجتماعي لا يسمح لي بالنزول الى الأسلوب الذي تكلمت انت به، وأريد ان أخبرك بأنني في بلدي أعمل في أعلى المراتب العلمية والله على ما أقول شهيد لذلك ربما أنت العاطل عن العمل وتريد البحث عن وظيفة راوي فأرسل ملفك الفارغ كعقلك لهم ربما تعمل انت عندهم.

عذرا لباقي الأخوة لهذا الكلام ولكن من يقرع الباب يسمع الجواب

ولا تقهر حالك لأنني لن أرد عليك ثانية ولن ادخل لهذا الموضوع.

تحياتي للجميع عداك


----------



## المهندس عصام فؤاد (12 مايو 2009)

فيه تركيبه للموضوع ده يا اخوانا 
بس هل الورق الى عند الاخ ده ورق سليم


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (12 مايو 2009)

جرب استخدم معجون الاسنان


----------



## looking4zabest (31 مايو 2009)

من حضر القسمة فليقتسم مش كدة الشرع ولا اية ياعم المهندس شمس احما عاوزين نعرف اخر الاخبار اية غسلت وصرفت ولا اية


----------



## تيم الحسن (1 يونيو 2009)

اخى الفاضل يمكنك وضع عينة داخل مذيب اثيل اسيتات اوجليكول لمدة 5 دقائق و لاتنسانى فالمكافأة .


----------



## حسين مخلوف (2 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

جرب أمونيا 

جرب أسيتون

أنا مش صاحب خبرة بالأحبار ، بس موضوع إزالة الأحبار عن الورق أعتقد انه يندرج تحت عملية التبييض او الإدمصاص.

جرب اي شيء كحولي ، و الكيتونات مثل الأسيتون

جرب النشا
التراب بأنواعة
البودرة
حليب

بيوتانون

ممكن تطلب من شركات الاحبار مزيل حبر يسمى (washing solution) 

ممكن إجراء التجارب السابقة على حرارة عالية ، كما يمكن إستخدام اكثر من وسيلة على التوالي....


على العموم
موفق ان شاء الله ، و ارجو تحويل اي مبلغ إذا زبطت الطرق السابقة او ما زبطت
هههههههههههههه
بكفي النية الصادقة


----------



## دى ماركو (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير واثابكم الثواب الاعظم


----------



## نوره الشامسي (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ..

مرحبا اخواني . انا جديدة في هذا المنتدى وسوف ادلي ببعض الملاحظات حول موضوع الاخر كاتب الموضوع ..

اولا :- بالفعل هناك عملة الدولار مطلية باللون الاسود ولكن نسبة قليلة فيها سليمة يعني استغل بعض الافارقة النصابين هذا الموضوع وصارو ينصبو على النااااس بهذه الطريقة يعني يجيب كم ورقة باللون الاسود سليمة يجربها امام الضحية اما باقي الورق فهو مضروب ..

ثانيا : لي تجارب مع هذا الموضوع وعندي الدولار الاسود وقد تعاملت بحذر مع الكثير من الافارقة بعض منهم فعلا جاب لي المادة عبارة عن محلول بللون الزيت ولزج بعض الشي وتحط على الورق بودرة ابيض ومن ثم قطرات من المحلول والنتيجة يعمل ثوران في ثواني تكون الورقة ظهرت اصلية وقد جربت بنفسي العملية دون تدخل من احد والعملة ماشي حتى في البنك وقد فحصتها 100% 

ثالثا :- جربت ازالة المادة عن طريق ماكينة ضخمة جلبها احد الافارقة تعمل بالكهرباء وفيها غاز وشغلات لا اذكرها لكن كانت النتيجية ايجابية لعدد 20 ورقة ومن ثم طلب مني مبلغ لتعبئة الماكينة ورفضت فقد اتفقت معه ان يخلص العملية واعطية نسبة هذا شرطـي

ثالثا :- طالما ان هناك ماكينة تقوم بهذا الشي وفيها محلول وقد جربت بنفسي يعني بالفعل هناك دولار حقيقي اسود بدليل اني من خلال تجاربي غسلت ما يقارب 4 الاف دولار ولكن اللي محيرني لماذا يقومو باعطئي جزء بسيط من هذا المحلول لغسل 10 ورقات ومن ثم لا يكمل العمل معي 

والبحث جاري عن الحل بأذن الله نتوصل اليه واي شخص عنده استفسار او عنده مساعدة في الموضوع سوف اعطية 20% نسبة بعد الانتهاء ..

تحياتي


----------

